# be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 vs Noctua NH-D14



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen wollen welcher Küher besser für mein System wäre oder ob es noch eine bessere Wahl gibt.

Habe momentan ein Cooler Master Eisberg montiert den ich aber verkaufen werde da er mit zu laut ist.

Ich will auf jeden Fall OC so 4,5 - 5,0GHz 


Mein System:

Corsair Obsidian 800D
Intel® Core™ i7-3930K
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Zotac 6GB
ASUS P9X79 PRO
Corsair Vengance 32GB 1600MHz
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt (Modular)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
SSD: Samsung Evo 250GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
LG Blu Ray Brenner
Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige
Scyte Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2014)

Wegen der Sockelmontage und der freien Lüfterwahl eindeutig der Noctua.
Leise sind sie beide. Der einzige Minuspunkt beim NH-D14 wären die 3-poligen Lüfter.

Eine Alternative wär vielleicht noch die schmale Variante:
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Moin, also schmal muss hier nix sein  muss auch nicht die Standartlüfter nutzen könnte auch andere kaufen 

Kühlt den der besser als mein Eisberg?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2014)

Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L : Testergebnisse - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Oh hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet :O
Sehe gerade das es ein Noctua NH-D15 gibt wäre das auch noch eine alternative?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2014)

Der ist noch einen ganz kleinen Tick besser als der 14er und hat auch PWM-Lüfter.
Leider hat der halt seinen Preis.


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Der Preis ist mir da eigentlich egal Hauptsache keine billige Wakü (100-200) mehr. Also dann lieber 100,- oder so für nen fetten Kühler


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2014)

TheCptEnigma schrieb:


> Also dann lieber 100,- oder so für nen fetten Kühler


 Da würde ich dir empfehlen mal hier rein zu schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/342350-bester-cpu-kuehler.html

Da wurde das auf vielen Seiten diskutiert und es sind auch so ziemlich alle Highend-Kühler beim Namen genannt.

Von einer Kompakt-WaKü rate ich dir jedenfalls ab, die kühlen nicht besser als ein guter Tower-Kühler, sie sind dabei aber doppelt so laut.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2014)

Unser Mod hat den Fred schon verlinkt, diesen Freezern könntest du auch deine Aufmerksamkeit schenken:


Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (100700414) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Nemesis (0R100001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
du hast die Qual der Wahl, 100 Taler müssen es nicht sein und die genannten sind alle auf einem Niveau...

Gruß


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Oh je je mehr Kühler zur Auswahl stehen je schlimmer wird die Entscheidung :S


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2014)

TheCptEnigma schrieb:


> Oh je je mehr Kühler zur Auswahl stehen je schlimmer wird die Entscheidung :S


Kannst ja würfeln Würd mich zwischen den genannten entscheiden. Die Kühlleistung ist sehr ähnlich, nun kannste nach Gefallen/Geschmack gehn...

Gruß


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. Juli 2014)

Also der NH-D14 ist schon ein geiles Gerät  Habe den selber bis vor wenigen Wochen in Benutzung gehabt. Ein Vorteil des Noctua ist m.E. auch der Klasse Support. Z.B. Das Montagematerial kannst du jederzeit nachordern, dieses wurde mir daraufhin kostenlos zugeschickt.

Sollte dein Mainboard die 3 Pol Lüfter nicht regeln können, liegen aber auch LNA bzw ULNA Adapter (7V/5V) bei. Auf jeden Fall bekommt man mit dem Trümmer jede aktuelle CPU Kaltgestellt. Mein 4770K hatte auch bei 4.4 GHz noch annehmbare Temperaturen. Das einzige was bleibt man muss halt RAM/Mainboard bzw Gehäuse Kompatibilität beachten. Aber zu RAM und MB findest du auch eine Umfassende Liste auf der Noctua Website.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Also der NH-D14 ist schon ein geiles Gerät  Habe den selber bis vor wenigen Wochen in Benutzung gehabt.


Was ist denn passiert? Ohne den Noctua bekommt der i7 doch Brandblasen...

Gruß


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Denke nehme den neuen Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler  baue evtl andere Lüfter an die zum Rest des Systems passen


----------



## Erok (18. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

hast Du denn schon getestet, wie weit der 3930K mitspielt beim OC ? 

Ab 4,5 Ghz wirds nämlich schon kritisch, und da hilft dann kein Luftkühler mehr. Da muss dann schon eine echte Wasserkühlung verbaut werden, um die Abwärme stemmen zu können, sonst grillst Du die CPU ganz schnell 

Darum solltest Du entweder die OC-Wünsche erst mal nach unten korrigieren und Dir einen der genannten Luftkühler nach Wahl aussuchen, oder eben die CPU kurzfristig mit der Eisberg mal auf OC testen, wie weit sie mit geht, und dann auf eine Wasserkühlung setzen, und zwar eine richtige, und nicht solch ein AiO-Quatsch da 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Ja kann ich heute ja mal testen was der so taugt aber 4,5GHz würden ja eigentlich auch reichen  und die CPU sollte auch keine Probleme mit 2 Titan haben oder?


----------



## Erok (18. Juli 2014)

Bei SLI ist es natürlich immer von Vorteil, wenn die CPU so hoch wie möglich für 24/7 getaktet ist 

Und stemmen wird sie die beiden Titanen auf jedenfall, und je nach Game wirst Du dann eben ins CPU-Limit rauschen, wie bei ARMA 3 zum Beispiel 

Für das Game wäre die Kombi aus einem 3930K @ 4,5 Ghz und 2 Titanen schon ne sehr sehr geile Grundlage 

Wobei ich Dir ganz ehrlich sagen muss, ich würde den 3930K verscherbeln und mir von der Kohle das System auf dem neuen i7 4790K aufbauen  haste mehr von 

Mein i7 4790K auf einem Asus Ranger läuft zur Zeit absolut stabil auf 4,7 Ghz und wird von einem beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 dabei auf 48 Grad gehalten, ganz selten schiesst er mal kurz auf 50 Grad hoch, was für Luftkühlung aber immernoch ein bomben Wert ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Ja wobei ich dann auch wieder das Board auch verkaufen müsste und ja bekomme ja nix mehr dafür :/ hab den Rechner so komplett gekauft für 1200,- (mit einer Titan). Und Rendern usw macht der finde ich schneller als mein Alter 3770k.


----------



## Erok (18. Juli 2014)

Natürlich rendert er geringfügig schneller als ein 3770K - und wohl auch ein klein wenig besser als ein i7 4790K - aber das ist sehr minimal 

Dafür verbraucht ein 3930K aber auch deutlich mehr Strom als ein 4790K und ist in Spielen deutlich die schlechtere Wahl.

Und da Du ja 2 Titanen im PC betreiben willst, gehe ich mal von aus, liegt das Haupt-Augenmerk bei Dir aufs zocken ? 

Für die CPU plus Board plus der Eisberg - Kühlung wirste sicher noch um die 400 Euro locker machen können. Für einen i7 4790K plus Board und Luftkühler zahlst Du nicht wirklich viel mehr am Ende 

Was ich gerade noch sehe ist, daß Du für eine 2. Titan aber auf jedenfall noch ein neues Netzteil benötigen wirst. Die 650 Watt werden schon beim OC der CPU und einer Graka reichlich knapp werden, falls Du der Titan überhaupt die Sporen gibst  

Bei 2 Titanen wird Dir das Netzteil dann die Kiste abschalten unter Voll-Last 

Und da eine Titan hervorragend zu übertakten ist, aber das eigentlich nur unter Wasserkühlung, und Du ein traumhaftest 800D besitzt, würde ich wirklich über eine echte WaKü nachdenken an Deiner Stelle, inkl neuem Netzteil a la BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit 750 oder 850 Watt, damit bist Du dann auf der sicheren Seite bei 2 Graka`s 

Greetz Erok


----------



## FTTH (18. Juli 2014)

Nimm den NH-D15. Das ist der stärkste!


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Klar zocke ich damit und viel  also hab jetzt nicht vor wieder alles zu wechseln da auch optisch mit gut gefällt und ich dann hätte gleich alles neu kaufen können


----------



## Erok (18. Juli 2014)

Klar sieht das schick aus 

Für eine 2. Titan wirst Du aber definitiv das Netzteil tauschen müssen  Da kommst Du nicht drum herum 

Und glaub mir, unter Last wird die Eisberg am Ende das letzte sein, was Du aus dem PC heraus hörst. Da pusten die beiden Titanen deutlich lauter vor sich hin 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. Juli 2014)

> Was ist denn passiert? Ohne den Noctua bekommt der i7 doch Brandblasen...



Ne das System habe ich einfach nur unter Wasser gesetzt Kryos HF  Absolut keine Brandblasengefahr. Aber als nächstes muss dann wohl noch das Verhüterli runter vom DIE. Die Komische Suppe die Intel da drunter geschmiert hat (Sie nennen Es Thermal Interface) ist echt ne Zumutung. Mit dem Zeug könnte man die ISS Isolieren und bräuchte dann da nichtmehr Heizen denn durch das Zeug kann keine Hitze entweichen.

Aber dafür darf der NH-D14 dann wieder auf meinen e4300 wandern. 3,5 GHz ich komme  bisher lief der nur mit 3.33GHz anstelle der 1,8Ghz Takt.


@TE Aua die Titan hat ja einen Referenz Kühler  Arme Titan das ist doch wirklich keine Artgerechte Haltung  da sollte man den Hardwareschutzbund Informieren


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Ja erstmal reicht es ja mit Luft werde dann alles komplett mit Wakü betreiben aber das wird auch wieder teuer :S deswegen erstmal so  und mit dem NT das mir bewusst  werde das gleiche nur mit 1000W nehmen 

Ja jeder Kühler außer ein Wasserkühler versaut das Bild der Titan  sie macht auch so 1000mhz mit


----------



## Erok (18. Juli 2014)

TheCptEnigma schrieb:


> Ja erstmal reicht es ja mit Luft werde dann alles komplett mit Wakü betreiben aber das wird auch wieder teuer :S deswegen erstmal so  und mit dem NT das mir bewusst  werde das gleiche nur mit 1000W nehmen


 
1000 Watt ist völlig drüber  Das 850 Watt - Netzteil reicht da locker für aus, ausser Du schliesst noch Deinen Kühlschrank mit an  

Greetz Erok


----------



## TheCptEnigma (18. Juli 2014)

Ja oder eben das 850  Hauptsache alles bekommt Saft


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2014)

TheCptEnigma schrieb:


> Ja oder eben das 850


Alternativ das:


Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
auch ein ganz feiner Trafo Dazu den Noctua NH-D14/15 und ab gehts...

Gruß


----------



## AlexFrags (18. Juli 2014)

Kaufe mir bald das MSI Gaming7+ I7 4790K und jetzt suche ich noch nach einem Kühler. Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Phanteks PH-TC14PE holen aber passt dann noch gescheiter ram aufs board weil der ja schon ziemlich groß ist.
Den NH-D15 würde ich mir auch sofort holen aber die lüfterfarbe.... naja


----------



## FTTH (18. Juli 2014)

Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## TheCptEnigma (19. Juli 2014)

Kannst ja auch andere Lüfter montieren  finde die auch nicht gerade sehr schön


----------



## xHaru (19. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Oder eventuell den NH-D15, da man den auch auf neuere Sockel installieren werden kann.


----------

